
Social Credit – Obedience to the state gamified - Kenp77
This hasn&#x27;t appeared very high, probably due to the fact that HN hates links to vids with no context, so here it is, China is implementing a social credit system that will be mandatory in 2020, that gives you a social score based on what the state deems are &quot;good&quot; and &quot;bad&quot; actions. What you share on social media, your friends, your purchases etc. This is scarily Orwellian.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI
======
jneumann004
This sounds a lot like Whuffie from Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom by Corey
Doctorow. If you haven't read the book yet, you can download it for free from
his site,
[http://craphound.com/down/download/](http://craphound.com/down/download/)

------
miguelrochefort
I'm not familiar with the implementation details but I can say that this idea
is fantastic and much needed.

This is one of those things that will forever change humanity for the better.
I'm working on something similar, although with a much broader scope.

------
kleer001
Human behaviour, eminently hackable. Just like any complex system.

Also I totally see someone hacking this system to their own benefit, if
they're not doing it already. I also see markets arising in hiring people to
help you hack your score. And that's with officials looking actively for rule
breakers. That said I bet most people will fall in line.

------
Dowwie
This takes nudging to a whole new level (pun intended)

